# campsites for Tulips and Amsterdam



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone know of a site where we could get to both the Tulips and Amstersam preferably by public transport please. Also preferably in Camping Cheques or ACSI.
Thanks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Steph

Are you visiting the Keukenhof?

We went last year and stayed at a site in Noordwijkerhout - :: Saturday :: and :: Sunday :: and :: Photo album ::

Not good for Amsterdam though 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Amsterdam*

Hi

Have a look at www.campingzeeburg.nl for Amsterdam.

Russell


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We stopped (with a trailer tent) a few years back at Rijnsburg just outside Leiden - http://www.koningshofholland.nl/. Nice site, and cyclable to coast at Katwijk. It's only a few miles to Keukenhof.

Amsterdam is further but Dutch public transport is good - we got a bus to Leiden and then a "train-taxi" ticket to Amsterdam (I assume they still do these?) When we got off the train at night, it covered a taxi back to the site.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thankis everyone. Been reading about Keukenhof and will definitley make for there


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Gerald ,
just read "your Visit"
I have been going to take Margaret for years to KKhof.
Everyone i speak to who has been have all told me of the cold and rain.
Not much different to home.

Must go this year whilst we have some spare cash

Did you find the Harwich ferry better than Dover - Calais
or was it just for conveniance.


Dave P


----------

